

Should Startups Focus on Growth or Profits? - rohita
http://tyrellperera.blogspot.com/2009/01/should-startups-focus-on-growth-or.html

======
cperciva
_But if you are in it for the short run, go for profits. By short run I mean
those hit-n-run entrepreneurs (if you can call them entrepreneurs). These are
the individuals who have neither the business acumen nor strategic vision to
create a great company._

I'd say that making a profit requires far more business acumen and strategic
vision than merely growing fast. You can grow fast by handing out $100 bills
-- making a profit, in contrast, requires actually _creating_ something people
(advertisers are people too!) want.

